# KYB gr-2 Reviews



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Lately I've been going over the notion to purchase GR-2s. I figured they'd be an affordable alternative to pricey adjustables. I've heard a few good things and a few bad things about these struts. I don't want to lower my car, but my plan is to replace the OEMs (155K on them) and maybe buy a decent wheel and tire package to complete the setup. My question is, how much of a difference do they make over stock? How do they feel? Keep in mind my car is a B13 Sentra. Anyone else with a B13-14 have GR-2s??


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

There's a sticky about gr2's above this thread....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that sticky also says something about flaming the n00b :thumbup: but since another n00b pointed it out first you get to slide


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

BlendNo27 said:


> There's a sticky about gr2's above this thread....


Uh... Jharris is asking about GR2's on stock springs. The sticky up there says nothing about that.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ok then so how much difference do they make over the oem shocks?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok then so how much difference do they make over the oem shocks?


On B14 stock springs, they're excellent. The bump damping is about the same, but the rebound is a lot higher, and the whole damper just feels a whole lot smoother. I've been saying that so much around here though. I want Jharris to hear what others have to say about them (I know for a fact at least two people here have stock B13 springs on GR2s).


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Just because I'm not a post-whore doesn't mean I'm a n00b!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GR2's are listed as factory replacement's. They are meant to replace the factory shocks on STOCK springs. They are not a performance upgrade.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

wes said:


> GR2's are listed as factory replacement's. They are meant to replace the factory shocks on STOCK springs. They are not a performance upgrade.


I know that they are OEM replacements. But if they aren't a noticeable upgrade in overall performance/feel, then I may as well pay the same price for some Gabriels. I dont expect the same feel from lowering a car, of course not, but from the GOOD comments out of the small amount of comments I did hear, they do provide much better handling and ride over Monroe, Gabriel, and Nissan OEM.


----------

